
How Silicon Valley is trying to fix its diversity problem - pramodbiligiri
http://www.pbs.org/newshour/bb/how-silicon-valley-is-trying-to-fix-its-diversity-problem/
======
ZoeZoeBee
According to companies in Silicon Valley, 60 percent of employees identify as
white, 23 percent Asian, 8 percent Latino, and 7 percent black.

Compared to the Census Numbers; 77% White, 17% Hispanic, 13% Black, and 5%
Asian.

It appears Silicon Valley is more diverse than the General Population by a
lot.

